# Westerbeke W58 Perkins 4-154



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does anyone know if the Westerbeke W58 is a Perkins 4-154 painted red? I don't know the year of this engine but I am trying to locate a new or used valve cover for this. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks
Lewis


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

The way I found out my Westerbeke W-52 was a Perkins 4-135 and was also a Mazda R2 block as found in thousands of Mazda B2200 and Ford Ranger pickups was by getting diagrams of the Mazda block and photos of all three from the internet.

See here: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/259474-post32.html

Go to a Westerbeke owners' forum and use Google. This took me some time, but knowing I can repower by rebuilding an extremely common pickup diesel changed my entire perspective about owning a "vintage" engine.

You can also pay to join Boatdiesel.com. The truth is out there, apparently:

http://boatdiesel.com/Forums/Thread.cfm?CFApp=9&Forum_ID=162&Thread_ID=33627


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks Valiente!
Very helpful. The valve cover has pin holes all over and is tweaked. Well beyond brazing. I am still to green here to post with pics. Would be nice to show everyone.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

If it has a relation to perkins, call Trans Atlantic Diesel; Perkins Powerpart
Big on Perkins parts and they know perkins.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

FairfieldSupply said:


> Thanks Valiente!
> Very helpful. The valve cover has pin holes all over and is tweaked. Well beyond brazing. I am still to green here to post with pics. Would be nice to show everyone.


Westerbekes are also, as far as I can recall, often either Mitsubishi or Isuzu blocks. Ask around, because you definitely want to limit your purchases from them if you can.

Although they aren't as expensive as Volvo, home of the twelve-dollar washer.


----------



## PaulLefebvre (Feb 18, 2009)

While I don't know for sure, as I don't have a W58 and haven't compared any part numbers, but my previous research has led me to believe that the block was made from a Mazda XA diesel, 2.5 litre. It was used in the Mazda T2500 truck. It was also a common engine used by Yale in their forklifts. You could try them for parts you need and let us know.

Paul


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Thank you for all your help!*

I have on very good information that the Westerbeke W58 is in fact a Perkins 4-154. This was confirmed by a expert in England.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

There you go. Now, all you need to find out is if it ever was also a Japanese tractor engine or fit into some small pickup and you won't have to pay "marine spare parts" prices.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Perkins 4.154 manual, handbook & parts manuals can be found here:

Endeavour Manuals

There are 2 versions of the Perkins 4.154. First one was US made and the more common one was Mazda. Look to see what fuel pump is on the engine. If it is a Diesel Kiki, it's a Mazda. Same as the one used in Mazda pick ups around the world.
The people at Trans Atlantic Diesel are very knowledgeable about parts and repairs and workarounds.


----------



## haamad (Jun 16, 2009)

*Perkins 4.154 or Mazda / Bosch VE Pump*

Hi
I am trying to confirm what engine I have on my boat. The boat was home built in Canada, and I bought it from the second owner, who told me it was a Perkins 4.108. From looking at the 4.108 manual it is clearly not. I now believe it is a marinised Mazda T2500, or possibly a 4.154 for the following reasons.
The fresh water pump is the same as the diagram for a Westerbeke W58 which is I believe based on a 4.154 (though it is different from the pump in a 4.154 Engine Manual)
The side of the engine is marked XA, but I can not find an engine number.
The Injector pump is a Diesel KIKI, and looks the same as a Bosch VE.

One thing that concerns me is the amount of diesel that is pumped back into the tank. A pipe is connected with a Banjo fitting to the pump with an "Overflow Restriction" bolt. This pipe then leads back to the tank, and when the engine is turned on (even before starting up) the electric pump continuosly ticks and pumps diesel through this back to the tank, about 2 litres in 5 minutes. In the diagram I have for a VE pump, there should be a Pressure Control Valve, but mine does not appear to have one, merely the fuel supply line attached with a banjo fiiting. Does anyone know if this is the correct setup.
I found most of this information via this forum, so thanks in advance for the very useful posts.


----------



## tncrowe (Feb 3, 2010)

In 2004, I rebuild my W58 with Perkins 4-154 parts. Still working...

Alameda, CA


----------



## mazdaxa (Nov 20, 2010)

*westerbeke w58*

Hello, Westerbeke has already served at perkins and also at Mazda, the w58 engine relies as wanted on the Perkins 4154 engines were also on the type mazda perkins licenses xa modified

because I myself have a xa of the motor is for sale, I embarked the xa presented before problems as related to no other manufacturer code is

My sister has sent pictures from the us where was to see a w58 engine but taken even a xa, ie a diesel mazda xa

have not found any pictures on the internet from the mazda motor xa

Send like images purchased by the motor

the xa was probably installed only in the mazda T2500 and installed in some industrial equipment


----------



## byrdric16 (Apr 1, 2012)

yes it is a 4-154, just be sure which that you have, a british or japanese


----------



## priscilla (Mar 20, 2000)

Both the W-58 and the W-52 were both Mazda tractor engines...Westerbeke hasn't used Perkins blocks since the 1960's.


----------

